# Anyone Phishing 7-11-07 in the goon?



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

Boy I wish I was over in the area.  Would love to fish with you again especially knowing your buying and poling. ;D ;D


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

I had a hearing on the 11th that just got canceled, and its been a while since I fished on a weekday. I'm gonna work on clearing the rest of my calender, but I should be able to take you out on the Whipray. Let me go work some magic and I'll get back to yah. [smiley=1-computergeek.gif]

-Jason


P.S. You're not gonna try and give me a shave and a massage afterwards, are you? ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

That would be so nice! I'll just buy gas, food and bheer... your on your own for the massage... 

Cheers


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

If you dont have a ride yet I could take you out on *MY* boat  in the morning before my class.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the offer, I'll let you know. Would love to see what you've done to the ol D2D.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Sorry, Jan. No go for me on the 11th. I've got a couple meetings in the afternoon that I couldn't get rescheduled.  :'(

Let me know next time you're up this way though and I'll take you out.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the offer, Wednesdays are hard to get... I understand. Next time!

Cheers


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

anyone? is no one fishing wednesday?  ;D


----------

